# Не сегодня, а завтра



## cablino

Я слишал такие фрази раньше, интересуюсь и просто думал об этом. Я не читал эту фразу и так может быт она не правилно, мой например проста.

"У нас нет  школи сегодня а завтра"

Я смутился в таком смисле. Что эту фразу означает в этом смылсе. Значет что сегодня школи нет а тоже завтра или что сегодня и завтра нет школи?

Напримири будет очень полезный. Объясните мне на русском, пожалуйста! Спасибо!


----------



## Ptak

cablino said:


> Я слышал такие фразы раньше, интересуюсь и просто думал об этом. Я не читал нигде не прочел эту фразу, так что, может быть, она не правильная, мой например проста.
> 
> "У нас нет школы сегодня а завтра"
> 
> Я смутился в таком смисле. Что эта фраза означает в этом смылсе? Значит, что сегодня школы нет, а тоже завтра завтра тоже или что сегодня и завтра нет школы?
> 
> Напримири Примеры будут очень полезны_. Объясните мне на русском, пожалуйста! Спасибо!


The sentence just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Q-cumber

_"У нас нет школы сегодня,  а (только) завтра."_  В принципе, школьник может сказать подобную фразу, но она не является правильной.
По смыслу: "Нам сегодня (ещё) не надо идти в школу (сегодня в школе нет занятий), а завтра - (уже) надо."


----------



## Ptak

q-cumber said:


> _"У нас нет школы сегодня, а (только) завтра."_


С "только" фраза звучит намного лучше. Без "только" она вообще бессмысленная.


----------



## Q-cumber

ptak said:


> С "только" фраза звучит намного лучше. Без "только" она вообще бессмысленная.



                                ... либо - незаконченная.


----------



## elemika

А может, речь идет о выражении "не сегодня - завтра", просто пример выбран неудачно?


----------



## cablino

Плохой пример, или я со шел сума и нигкогда не слышал такая фраза  

Я думал что я слышал такие фразы но я не уверен, вы знаете что я хочу сказат но я не знаю КАК сказат. Может быть у вас лучшие напримери меня или просто такие фразы нельзя!

В любом случае спасибо, я знаю что я неправ!


----------



## elemika

cablino said:


> Плохой пример, или я сошел с ума и никогда не слышал такой фразы
> 
> Я думал, что я слышал такие фразы, но я не уверен, вы знаете что я хочу сказать, но я не знаю КАК сказать. Может быть, у вас лучше примеры, чем у меня, или просто такие фразы сказать нельзя!
> 
> В любом случае спасибо, я знаю что я неправ!



Hi, 
let's try together:
 1. У нас нет школы сегодня, а будет (только) завтра
     We have not school lessons today and we'll have them (only) tomorrow

 2. У нас нет школы сегодня, а завтра....
     We haven't school lessons today, but tomorrow....

3. У нас нет школы, но не сегодня - завтра....
    We haven't school but if not today then tomorrow...

I hope the others will help!


----------



## elemika

И ещё:

У нас не будет школы *не* сегодня, а завтра
We havn't  school (lessons) not today but tomorrow (We miss the school not today but tomorrow)


----------



## cablino

У нас нет школы сегодня, а завтра....
У нас не будет школы *не* сегодня, а завтра

Там что я хочу знаеть ^

Когда мы можем сказать такой вариант? У вас другие примеры, разные сюжеты?


----------



## elemika

Нельзя ли сформулировать мысль поточнее? 
О чем идет речь?

_Например_: 1. Можно сходить в кино, потому что сегодня школы нет, а будет завтра. 

                2. -Мама, можно мне погулять?
                    -А в школу ты не идёшь?
                    -Так у меня школа не сегодня, а завтра

                3. -Сегодня уроков в школе нет, можно отдохнуть
                    -Ошибаешься, школы нет не сегодня, а завтра (т.е. не будет завтра)

                 4. -Давай поиграем!
                    - А уроки?
                    - Ну, сегодня школы нет, а завтра...завтра уроки и сделаем! 
 

(Под "школой" имеются ввиду школьные занятия, уроки)


----------



## Q-cumber

cablino said:


> У нас нет школы сегодня, а завтра....
> У нас не будет школы *не* сегодня, а завтра
> 
> Там что я хочу знаеть ^
> 
> Когда мы можем сказать такой вариант? У вас другие примеры, разные сюжеты?



Я бы вообще не советовал строить предложения таким образом. Это неправильная конструкция, плохой русский язык. 

Правильно будет:

Нам сегодня не надо идти в школу.... 
У нас сегодня нет занятий / уроков (в школе)...
... и т.д. 

   По-английски можно сказать "We have no school today!", поскольку "school" может иметь значение "the process of learning at a school",  "attendance at a school" или "a session of a school". В русском языке "школа" означает только "institution of learning", "school building".


----------



## elemika

Конечно. Бытовой жаргон. 
Как ни строй фразу, в письменной речи выходит коряво 
Спасибо, Q-cumber


----------



## Slav

> В русском языке "школа" означает только "institution of learning", "school building".



Не совсем так. Может употребляться и в более широких значениях. Например, "человек старой школы" ("a man of the old school").


----------



## Q-cumber

slav said:


> Не совсем так. Может употребляться и в более широких значениях. Например, "человек старой школы" ("a man of the old school").



   Это понятно... можно ещё вспомнить академическую школу, Венецианскую школу живописи и коронную фразу Остапа Ибрагимовича "браво, Киса, моя школа!"... только какое всё это имеет отношение к обсуждаемому вопросу? 
   Если речь идёт, скажем, о стуле работы Гамбса, стоит ли расширять тему и углубляться в вопросы работы кишечника (стул 2.)? 
   Или Вы хотите сказать, что слово "школа" в приведённом Вами значении как-то лучше вписывается в обсуждаемую фразу?


----------



## sevenwinds

cablino said:


> У нас нет школы сегодня, а завтра....
> У нас не будет школы *не* сегодня, а завтра
> 
> Там что я хочу знаеть ^
> 
> Когда мы можем сказать такой вариант? У вас другие примеры, разные сюжеты?



Мне показалось, что обсуждение отошло от основного вопроса. От нас ждут примеров, в которых выражение "не сегодня, а завтра" уместно и не противоречит языковой норме.
Попробую припомнить самые простые, обыденные фразы:

1) "Не сегодня, а завтра" в качестве короткого ответа человеку, который перепутал дни:
1.  Лена:- Таня, у тебя, кажется, сегодня день рождения!?
    Таня: - Нет, не сегодня, а завтра.
2. -Ой, сегодня же контрольная по физике! Ужас!
   - Нет, не сегодня, а завтра!
3.- Мама! Мы ведь сегодня идем в зоопарк! Ура!
  - Нет, солнышко, ты перепутала. Не сегодня, а завтра.

2) "не сегодня, а завтра" как предложение отложить заплавнированное на 1 день:
1. Слушай, а давай испечем пирог не сегодня, а завтра: уже поздно и
   хочется спать.
2. Лучше пойдем в сауну не сегодня, а завтра: мне дали интересный 
   фильм, и так хочется поскорее его посмотреть!
3. Я решила сходить к врачу не сегодня, а завтра. Сегодня прием  
   только до 12.00, а завтра врач работает до 8-ми (восьми) вечера.

Может быть, коллеги вспомнят что-то еще?


----------



## sevenwinds

cablino said:


> Я слишал такие фрази раньше, интересуюсь и просто думал об этом. Я не читал эту фразу и так может быт она не правилно, мой например проста.
> 
> "У нас нет  школи сегодня а завтра"
> 
> Я смутился в таком смисле. Что эту фразу означает в этом смылсе. Значет что сегодня школи нет а тоже завтра или что сегодня и завтра нет школи?
> 
> Напримири будет очень полезный. Объясните мне на русском, пожалуйста! Спасибо!




Cablino, I tried to find very simple and clear examples which are typical for everyday conversation. But if you do need translation for better understanding - don't hesitate to tell me. I've just tried to follow your request to explain things in Russian to you. If you have some questions and prefer English for communication - you are welcome!


----------



## cablino

Благодарю вам! Твои премири помогали, а после какого долгого разговора я не забуду что значит "не сегодня а завтра"! Но уже смутился я, это нормально сказат в повседневных фразых (everyday conversation?) что вы там писали или страный будет?


----------



## sevenwinds

"не сегодня, а завтра" - это обычная, нейтральная фраза. И все примеры, которые даны в моем объяснении - обычные, нейтральные. Так можно говорить - и так говорят.
Успеха Вам/тебе в изучении русского!


----------



## sevenwinds

Только по-русски нужно говорить: Благодарю Ва*с*.

"Благодарю Ва*с*" structurally and syntactically corresponds to "Thank you".

As for "Я благодарен Ва*м*" (which has the same meaning), it is similar to
"I am grateful to you".

I know, it's hard...


----------



## Slav

q-cumber said:


> Это понятно... можно ещё вспомнить академическую школу, Венецианскую школу живописи и коронную фразу Остапа Ибрагимовича "браво, Киса, моя школа!"... только какое всё это имеет отношение к обсуждаемому вопросу?
> Если речь идёт, скажем, о стуле работы Гамбса, стоит ли расширять тему и углубляться в вопросы работы кишечника (стул 2.)?
> Или Вы хотите сказать, что слово "школа" в приведённом Вами значении как-то лучше вписывается в обсуждаемую фразу?



Зачем вдаваться в полемику? Я всего лишь уточнил *для изучающих русский*, что "школа" в русском языке может означать не только здание. Что в этом плохого? Уточнение было приведено не в контексте обсуждаемого вопроса, а процитированной в посте фразы.


----------



## Q-cumber

Slav said:


> Зачем вдаваться в полемику? Я всего лишь уточнил *для изучающих русский*, что "школа" в русском языке может означать не только здание. Что в этом плохого? Уточнение было приведено не в контексте обсуждаемого вопроса, а процитированной в посте фразы.



Привет, *Slav*! 
 Во-первых, добро пожаловать на форум! 
  Во-вторых, "плохого" в этом абсолютно ничего нет, но Ваше _уточнение_ выходило за пределы обсуждаемого контекста. Любое слово может иметь несколько значений, каждое из которых неразрывно связано с определённым контекстом. Согласитесь, что "of old school" (old-fashioned) мало связано с "у нас сегодня нет занятий в школе".


----------



## Slav

q-cumber said:


> Привет, *slav*!
> Во-первых, добро пожаловать на форум!
> Во-вторых, "плохого" в этом абсолютно ничего нет, но Ваше _уточнение_ выходило за пределы обсуждаемого контекста. Любое слово может иметь несколько значений, каждое из которых неразрывно связано с определённым контекстом. Согласитесь, что "of old school" (old-fashioned) мало связано с "у нас сегодня нет занятий в школе".



Согласен. Тем не менее, иногда уточнения могут быть полезны и в отрыве от основного контекста, как, например, в данном случае. Предлагаю на этом завершить спор, как не несущий полезной информации.


----------

